# Alternator Removal



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

Just purchase a used alternator, whats the easiest way to remove and install?
Can i get to it from the bottom?
Looks like it might be a pain to get from the top


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You have to remove the power steering pump first. It's sort of a pain but fairly easy after the pump is out.


----------



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

oh ok 
one more questions, where is the belt tensioner?
Im new to the GTO and don't have a manual


----------

